# Is anyone driving a limo for Uber??



## grumpygrizzly (Jan 28, 2020)

*STUNNING 2007 LINCOLN STRETCH LIMOUSINE - $4800 (NE PORTLAND)*


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

No.

you can easily check the vehicle requirements in your own market.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DexNex said:


> No.
> 
> you can easily check the vehicle requirements in your own market.


 To quote Dex

_"NO"_
This cat keeps posting this stuff with different titles.

I think he or she wants to move to private livery but doesn't even know what that means.

DUDE! And I do mean that seriously.

Do some homework. AND do not buy that Lincoln without a very thorough checkup by a great mechanic.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> To quote Dex
> 
> _"NO"_
> This cat keeps posting this stuff with different titles.
> ...


Looks like a new driver out of Vancouver that is a bit too excited.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Can’t fix stupid... not even with a union


----------



## grumpygrizzly (Jan 28, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> To quote Dex
> 
> _"NO"_
> This cat keeps posting this stuff with different titles.
> ...


Is there a problem posting different questions under different titles? I have been doing my homework and I'm hoping I can learn from others and how they've done things than using a trial and error method. Just ignore my posts if they bother you, kind of like what I'll do when I see a post from you. As for the checkup from a mechanic, I'll do that on whatever vehicle I plan to buy.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Why switch
I never have


----------



## Crougemaxx (12 mo ago)

Unfortunately, in Uber, such a class of cars as a limousine is not very popular and this company employs a unit of people who provide limousine services. I don't belong to these people either, because for me a limousine is something luxury, and I'm not ready to drive it as my own car, so I work for Uber on my usual Ford focus. I often provide Transportation from Boston to New York, but even in this area I saw few limousines that transported passengers. I think this is because they are too bulky and festive, not for noisy and busy cities. However, I have no doubt that if you want to get into Uber in a limo, then they will find a use for you there.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for bumping up a pretty much useless two year old thread.  🤦‍♂️


----------

